# is this indentation before her tail normal?



## Miss Molly May

I was at my in laws today with Molly and my mother in law pointed out a indentation on Molly's back right were her tail starts and said it was odd. I always noticed it but just thought it was normal but she insisted that it wasn't. I took some pics please take a look and tell if you think its normal

View attachment 9982


View attachment 9983


View attachment 9984


View attachment 9985


----------



## middleofnowhere

Yes, my youngest has a pronounced dip there - more than I remember the others having.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Hummmmm....now I am wondering if mine have that too...I will have to look closely tomorrow....they are sleeping now.


----------



## Miss Molly May

I started looking at pics on the site and the net and there seems to have allot of GSD s with the same indentation. The old mother in-law made me paranoid!:blush:


----------



## GSDGunner

Yep, Gunner's got that too.


----------



## bianca

Molly has it too although her is worse ever since it was clipped back when she had a bad hotspot at the base of her tail. I call it a ducks bum!


----------



## doggiedad

yes, my dog has that indentation. it's more
pronounced when he's shedding heavy.
when you stop and think about it it'll make
you laugh at how paranoid we are as owners
og these dogs. if their not picture perfect, standard
perfect there most be something wrong. if my dog
doesn't jump on the bed with us i'm feeling his nose
for a temperture, when he runs i'll ask my GF "is
he standing to tall", "is he to low to the ground"?
if he leaves one piece of kibble in his bowl it's, "babe
the dog left some kibble in his bowl. will you check him
and make sure he's ok". when we're riding in the car
and the dog is laying down (sleeping) it's "babe, what's the dog
doing". when your dog was a pup or older did you put your hand
on him to make sure he was breathing??? the things
these dogs make us do.


----------



## doggiedad

that's funny. they're sleeping so you won't bother them.
"those that must be obeyed shall not be disturbed". :crazy:



dawnandjr said:


> Hummmmm....now I am wondering if mine have that too...I will have to look closely tomorrow....they are sleeping now.


----------



## weber1b

Clover has it, the other two do not. There is a difference between not normal and abnormal. This is clearly not abnormal. While I have nothing against mother in laws, some people just like to pick.


----------



## Freestep

My older GSD has that, too. It has become more pronounced with age, but I have never thought anything of it.


----------



## Samba

I am thinking it is due to a high or rooty tail set? When the tail is set higher than desired on the croup, it seems I notice this indentation more.


----------



## Miss Molly May

It good to hear that my baby is somewhat normal!! 

thanks for all your responses darn mother in-law she could be so:brrrwinter: sometimes!


----------



## Jmark51092

doggiedad said:


> yes, my dog has that indentation. it's more
> pronounced when he's shedding heavy.
> when you stop and think about it it'll make
> you laugh at how paranoid we are as owners
> og these dogs. if their not picture perfect, standard
> perfect there most be something wrong. if my dog
> doesn't jump on the bed with us i'm feeling his nose
> for a temperture, when he runs i'll ask my GF "is
> he standing to tall", "is he to low to the ground"?
> if he leaves one piece of kibble in his bowl it's, "babe
> the dog left some kibble in his bowl. will you check him
> and make sure he's ok". when we're riding in the car
> and the dog is laying down (sleeping) it's "babe, what's the dog
> doing". when your dog was a pup or older did you put your hand
> on him to make sure he was breathing??? the things
> these dogs make us do.


Bro yeah. I STILL to this day touch them to make sure they’re breathing.
It was really bad when they were younger. I’m not on the right page because I have collies but mine I got two at one time and one was extra hyper and the other was a little more calm. 
I freaked out one night because I realized the hyper one was breathing about a breath and a half faster than my other pup😂🤣😂 started looking online everywhere and wound up taking her to the vet. They told me it was normal for an overly-active dog to breathe faster sometimes, especially when they’re anxiety ridden. The vet told me I’m going to be a great dad lol.
Like yeah right. I’m wayyyyy to paranoid.


----------

